# Mono y Mono**Arjuken**Kombaton



## monkey (Jun 16, 2006)

Arjuken --broke down was Arnis with jujisu & kendo!
Mono y mono --had espada y daga-serrada based-& empty hand skills!
Kombaton now a days has the bonkow--double sticks--empty hands!

Now what set it apart on the footwork.Ernesto embeded the tiki tiki dance.
This dance -to him granted the history of the Islands & yet cloak the 
combative evation of the foot work

In the arjuken we had focused on lot of the kendo ways & arnis mix.
The jujistu provided the locks-throw, & sweeps.

Kombaton is a retooled look into all of the arts Ernesto had.I listed (3 )of them-
in order to provide a look into the art.
I hope this intro was able to help see some of the ways of this particual art!


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jun 19, 2006)

Mano mano and Kombaton are the same art, different names.

What do you mean by serrada in the espada y daga and empty hands?

Just wondering.

Mark


----------



## monkey (Jun 19, 2006)

serrada simply mean corto or close range.I also said serada type if you look at the post.
Now in 87-90  the mono y mono art was & the certificates of the International
Philippino Modern Arnis  & the Arjuken certificates were given out.

The term Kombaton came in around 98 I it imbodied the same as the others but Ernesto had it released as a seperate art!Let me go over some of what they stated on the Kombaton from TC Media videos.

Grandmaster Ernesto had many diferant arts & ranks for each.
Grandmaster did release the mono y mono 1988 as a compleat art.
Grandmaster did release the Arjuken as a sepertate art.
Granmaster did curently release Kombaton.Here is were most think it is
the only art he did.No in 1970s He clearly released International Modern Arnis Assoc. & the certificates & patches.

It was his art & he founded what he had.Might as well call it what he wants it to be.Other founders have.Junfan Is not JKD or Chinese kickboxing.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jun 24, 2006)

monkey said:
			
		

> Arjuken --broke down was Arnis with jujisu & kendo!
> *Mono y mono --had espada y daga-serrada based-& empty hand skills!*
> Kombaton now a days has the bonkow--double sticks--empty hands!
> 
> ...


 
Tom

I asked
"What do you mean by serrada in the espada y daga and empty hands?"

You replied
"serrada simply mean corto or close range.*I also said serada type if you look at the post."
*
I'm sorry you didn't say "*serrada type*" in your intial post.  You said *serrada based.  *Now considering that there are methods of the FMA that are called serrada or maybe have serrada in their respective names (For example Angel Cabalas's system and off shoots there of) I just wanted clarification if you were meaning that his GM Ernesto's system was based on their teachings.

I'm sorry I still don't understand your reply to my stating that Mano mano and Kombaton are the same art.  Are you agreeing or disagreeing.

You said 
_"Now in 87-90 the mono y mono art was & the certificates of the International
Philippino Modern Arnis & the Arjuken certificates were given out."_

No problem here

_"The term Kombaton came in around 98 I it imbodied the same as the others but Ernesto had it released as a seperate art!"_

What makes this a seperate art if the art is basically the same except for the name change?

_"Let me go over some of what they stated on the Kombaton from TC Media videos.

Grandmaster Ernesto had many diferant arts & ranks for each."_

But does it say he developed Mano mano and out of this came Kombaton?  Or is the video refering to his being ranked high in other arts?  Such as an 8th dan in weapons?  A 10th dan in Arnis?  Kendo or karate?

_"Grandmaster did release the mono y mono 1988 as a compleat art."_
I agree

_"Grandmaster did release the Arjuken as a sepertate art."_
I don't know about Arjuken so no problem here

_"Granmaster did curently release Kombaton."_
I agree, only I believe it is Mano mano retooled or repackaged.

_"Here is were most think it is the only art he did.  No in 1970s He clearly released International Modern Arnis Assoc. & the certificates & patches."_

I'm not saying this is the only art he did, rather it is his expression of the arts he has learned and his way of presenting the techniques.  Now since he was working with his brother GM Remy in the early 70's in regards to the MA organization I'm not questioning that as well.

_"It was his art & he founded what he had.Might as well call it what he wants it to be.Other founders have.Junfan Is not JKD or Chinese kickboxing."_
I agree this is his art and he can call it what he wants.

From your posts though I get the feeling you are saying at least Kombaton and Mano mano are different arts.  What I'm saying is that they are both basically the same but with a different name change.  I'm not disputing the fact that certificates were given out with either name on them, or that patches exist that say Kombaton and or Mano Mano, rather I agree with you.  

The question is are the two systems basically the same?


----------



## Mark Lynn (Jun 24, 2006)

*FWIW*
In My previous post to Monkey I stated the following

"But does it say he developed Mano mano and out of this came Kombaton? Or is the video refering to his being ranked high in other arts? Such as an 8th dan in weapons? A 10th dan in Arnis? Kendo or karate?"

*I am in no way suggesting that GM Enresto is a 10th dan in Kendo or Karate,* I don't know if he has high rank in either system. Nor his lineage or anything in regards to these arts.

Mark


----------

